# Mil



## Notactuallyme524 (Jul 18, 2021)

……


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Notactuallyme524 said:


> So I just joined this page and I am kind of looking for some input or just to release some stress I have been arguing and I’m new to marriage with my wife of about a year together for four and recent argument that we have been going through is my MIL I mean I should’ve seen the red flags when we were dating MIL would always say how hot my wife was or a tractive and tell her her boobs or ass looked good and touch them I know that is a little bit descriptive and out there but just kind of want to put out what I’m dealing with and I set my boundaries with my significant other at the time and she stated she had set boundaries with the MIL come to find out this becomes a reoccurring issue with my MIL Stroking or caressing my SO I could go on but the recent issue is we were at a gathering not that long ago and things got physical again and I was uncomfortable because beforehand there was hours of them together spent and lately the mother-in-law and the family come first before me and I just can’t stand anymore I can’t get help around the house I can’t get out on dates because every day of the week for months has revolved around helping out the mother-in-law or the family it has gotten to be way too much and I asked them to leave the house tonight and have been sleeping in separate bedrooms because it’s just all too much for now I believe that’s all I just am so in my head


Why the hell is any mother touching her child's boobs and butt? That ain't normal.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

The touching seems very odd but if your wife doesn't mind being fondled by her mom, you need to take a step back from this issue. 

With respect to the amount of time your ILs spend at your house & how much help you are expected to provide for them, you & your new wife could benefit from some MC where she learns more about separating herself from her family of origin in favor of her new spouse. You two will also benefit from a discussion about everyone's expectations about how much will be given to the ILs. There is no one size fits all. When I married my husband my parents were not in the best health. I was always clear that they were a priority & my husband dealt with that.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Ok NotAct, I cleaned it for you a bit. BTW, if you keep putting up with this crap, you're being a schmuck. And you may want to quiz your wife about what her mother was behaving like when she was a kid, if you know what I mean..

_"So I just joined this page and I am kind of looking for some input or just to release some stress. I have been arguing and I’m new to marriage with my wife of about a year together. A recent argument that we have been going through is related to my MIL. I should’ve seen the red flags when we were dating when my MIL would always say how hot and attractive my wife was and tell her good her boobs or ass looked and she would touch them. I know its a little bit descriptive, but just kind of want to let you folks what I’m dealing. I come to find out the stroking or caressing of my wfe by her mother has been a reoccurring problem for some time. 
Recently we were at a gathering when my MIL began touching my wife's breast and derriere. It goes without saying I was uncomfortable and embarrassed by their actions. Beforehand these two spent hours together and I can only speculate on what was going on.
Additionally, my wife seems to be putting her mother and the rest of the family before me for whatever reason. I can’t get help around the house, nor can I get my wife out on dates. Everyday of the week, for months, has revolved around my wife helping out her mother and the family. It has gotten to be way out of hand and I just can’t stand it anymore. Tonight, I asked my MIL and the rest of the family to leave the house. I have been sleeping in a separate bedroom because it’s just all too much. Somebody tell me that’s its all not just in my head."_


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Punctuation and paragraphs are your friends. Didn't bother to read it.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Read my edit Blondie


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

The family from hell.

they sound like they are sick 

run as fast as you can


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Your MIL is sick and has no boundaries and is fondling her daughter. Your wife apparently is so used to this that she doesn't see it that way. She's the only one who can do anything about it. I highly suggest you use this as an excuse to get you two into counseling together, only so that SHE will get in counseling and you can bring up this subject and then she needs to stay in counseling long enough to realize how screwed up that is. 


Don't do anything for them you don't want to.


----------

